# Powertec / Megatec hip sled owners



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

I've received my Megatec hip sled and assembled it.

Can anyone confirm how many of the 8 roller wheels engage when you use yours?

On mine its only the 2 top rear wheels that do anything.

I've tested under load and ensured the floor is level.

Just wondering if this is normal or if the mechanism is faulty.

Thanks all.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Well I've had the roller mechanism apart and inspected the rollers and bearings. Upon rebuilding I have 6 wheels now working. Bottom rears aren't doing anything but it is quite smooth.


----------

